# Pictures of Neon Red SL3?



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

Does anyone have any good "real world" pictures of the Neon Red Tarmac S-Works SL3? I have been looking on-line and I have not had much luck. I am generally not a fan of red bikes, but if this color is unique enough, I might just get it. If you don't have a picture, but you have seen one in person, I would also appreciate your opinion of this color. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a demo Stumpjumper FSR that is black and Neon red. It is seriously bright red. I'll post a pic for you in a bit. I just had knee surgery and need the pain meds to kick back in before I get my phone and upload the photo.


----------



## neverfree (Sep 17, 2010)

Don't have a pic to upload but it's quite the red. Very fluorescent. Absolutely unique. 
Red is a tough colour to do, but if you like fluoro then you'll be good with this one


----------



## bn_acyclists (Mar 12, 2004)

*Try these links.*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/redrockbicycle/4796710739/in/set-72157624453575564/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/redrockbicycle/4788818037/in/set-72157624453575564/


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I think this color is very polarizing - you either love it or hate it. I'd like to see it in person.


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

bn_acyclists: thanks for the links. Based on those pictures, I think I like it.


----------



## freezing_snowman (Apr 13, 2009)

from http://yfrog.com/j5c7wlj


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> *I think this color is very polarizing - you either love it or hate it.* I'd like to see it in person.


I agree, especially after seeing the pics posted by freezing_snowman. I'd lean (fairly heavily) towards the matte black.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

in person, I don't think it's as red as those pictures are portraying...it's got some orange in it.


----------



## bonkcity (Aug 24, 2010)

I just got my S-Works neon red Tarmac SL 3 two weeks ago. I love the color. The photos above are good but I agree with Dustin, the color in person has more orange and at times, a touch of neon pink. The color seems to change depending on the light. The color is very bright. On my team rides, it seems like everybody is required to say something about the color. It demands attention. My brother has the matte black color - it s a good looking bike. You can't go wrong with either color. There are a few photos of the neon red S-works on the Internet - the photos are inconsistent regarding the bike's true color. You have to see it in person. Again, the color is great.


----------



## freezing_snowman (Apr 13, 2009)

More pics:


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures everyone. I was really having a hard time determining which color option was my favorite and I don't think the pictures (was that a drawing) of the Neon Red was doing it justice. These pictures really helped make up my mind. Thanks again.


----------



## jermso (May 13, 2009)

saw the neon in the shop recently.

STUNNING.

no pix will do it any justice, u just need to see it for yourselves.

one of the most unique color on a bike ever.

it changes hue with lighting conditions.

speesh rocked this one!


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

Fap!!!


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your replies. My Neon Red SL3 should arrive in about 3 weeks. Once I get it all built up I will take some more pictures. Love it or hate it...I am just happy to see a bike that is not your standard black or white (no offense to anyone with a black or white bike).


----------



## bonkcity (Aug 24, 2010)

Jbandt -
Well done! You are going to love the neon red. The bike looks great with all the stripes/lines on it. I love the way the bike rides. It is very smooth with the skinny seatstays and climbs very well. The huge down tube and oversized tapered head tube make the bike great for speed on the flats and descents. Fantastic bike!


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm working on a Neon Red 2011 S-Works Tarmac SL3 now...drilling, cutting and modifying the frame to accept a Shimano Dura Ace Di2 harness (cutting, splicing). Talk about nervous! Ever wonder how to void the warranty on a $2900 frameset without even riding it yet? Take a drill bit to it!


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Is that your frame or a customers'? 

Why not just run it externally?

What is your solution for the cable that goes to the RR derailleur? 

Is this an OS BB frame? How are you drilling through the BB shell?

I'd like to see what you do for the cables as they go over the BB spindle (assuming you're using a BB30 crank). I had to cut a water bottle to wedge over the spindle to keep the cables off of it.


----------



## obiwan kenobi (Dec 14, 2009)

I ordered a neon red frame set this week as part of our team order. I was leaning towards the matte black but, wanted something different and not like every other bike out there.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

BikeArmsRace said:


> I'm working on a Neon Red 2011 S-Works Tarmac SL3 now...drilling, cutting and modifying the frame to accept a Shimano Dura Ace Di2 harness (cutting, splicing). Talk about nervous! Ever wonder how to void the warranty on a $2900 frameset without even riding it yet? Take a drill bit to it!


Wow, that's very brave! My prediction is that there will be an S-Works SL4 next year with internal cable routing and a clean Di2 install. I bet we'll see prototypes earlier in 2011 on the Pro Tour.


----------



## jermso (May 13, 2009)

BikeArmsRace said:


> I'm working on a Neon Red 2011 S-Works Tarmac SL3 now...drilling, cutting and modifying the frame to accept a Shimano Dura Ace Di2 harness (cutting, splicing). Talk about nervous! Ever wonder how to void the warranty on a $2900 frameset without even riding it yet? Take a drill bit to it!


will all this drilling & cutting affect the strength & rigidity of the carbon frame monocoque mold?


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

-dustin said:


> Is that your frame or a customers'?
> 
> Why not just run it externally?
> 
> ...


I posted some pictures and details on a new thread.

*Custom Di2 Wiring on S Works Tarmac SL3*


----------



## CraigMcAuley (Dec 10, 2010)

*Neon red specialized tarmac*

I have one of these bikes and the color tends to be more orange than red. I have never seen the matte black color in real life so i can't compare but i really like the neon red color. Unfortunately i don't have any pics to upload at present.


----------



## Cado (Dec 7, 2010)

Funny that in Canada this is the only S-Works colour you can get as a frameset, so you better like orange  

Other than the limited edition framsets of course (Cancellara, Schleck, Astana and Contador) and even those are not in abundance and they are running out quickly.

For some reason Specialized Canada decided to only bring in the orange colour. However you can still get a complete S-Works bike in the normal colours including the Super Light one that is a nice matt black with red stripping (same as in the US)

This is one of those where you ask what we're they thinking :mad2: Like having the all black S-Works FACT 11r only available for Europe and Australia and the U.S. only gets the all black Pro frameset with FACT 10r.


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

Now that Specialized is teamed up with HTC, maybe they'll have an HTC team bike available.

In the US market, they've already taken orders from Specialized S Works dealers for the "Tarmac Yellow" which is the replica TDF leader bike (Cancellara and Contador both rode these frames). I've seen the mock up...and it looks like you could paint in in your garage. No fancy graphics, just yellow with black stickers.

I was hoping for a S-Works Tarmac SL3 in "Project Black" like they offer in the Roubaix for 2011...but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

Sorry to bring this thread back to life. Just wondering if anyone has some more pics of their neon red frame built. There might be an opportunity to purchase a frame at a good discount. Thanks


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Keep it out of the Sun!

My 2011 SL3 Expert is the demo model that has a significant amount of that red on it. Its fading rapid to a light pink.

Specialized has indicated a 1 year warranty on the finish; i intend to take my frame in this fall to be replaced; rep told me it should not be a problem.

That red is killer!!! Just make sure you wax it with UV killer wax. Any quality car wax should be.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Rugergundog said:


> Keep it out of the Sun!
> 
> My 2001 SL3 Expert is the demo model that has a significant amount of that red on it. Its fading rapid to a light pink.


Wow, that's a surprise to me. Do you keep your bike out in the sun? Most bikes spend most of their lives in a dark corner of a garage - 8 hours of riding a week is less than 5% of the time!


----------



## tiflow_21 (Nov 21, 2005)

In the wild the frame definitely looks more orange than red. There's a local that rides his on a weekly group ride, I'd say it's more of a flourescent orange outside. Personally I'm not a huge fan since it looks like a faded red. I'm a big fan of black bikes though, so I might be partial.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

No, I don't but the stupid dealer did. They stored the bike on a rack most of the spring/early summer on a rack with the front up in the air.

UV is some killer stuff; its actually pretty hard on plastic, rubber....paint is basically plastic.

Anyhow Neon is quickly destroyed by UV.

Granted most UV painted bikes may drop the super bright bright look and just turn a normal color......extensive exposure will eventually turn all neon white.

I use to race motorcycles and neon orange was one of our colors. we needed to repaint stuff yearly. posters out in the sun all day....within 3 months go almost pure white......its crazy.

Anyhow...i would like the solid neon red frame i love it. But as i said...put a good wax that blocks UV on to keep it looking brilliant as long as possible.


----------



## andytee87 (May 8, 2012)

I have just bought a S-Works SL3 with SRAM Red groupset.... to say I am excited to get on it is an understatement!! 

Anyone with the same set-up have any thoughts on the ride? Other bike is running Tiagra components so I was wondering how long it took to get used to the Double taap system?


----------



## neverfree (Sep 17, 2010)

1 ride


----------

